# The Halcyon Incident



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*The Halcyon Incident
*An Imperial Guard Roleplay

_"From now until the end of the world, we and it shall be remembered. 
We few, we Band of Brothers. 
For he who sheds his blood with me shall be my brother."
- William Shakespeare, "King Henry V" -_​_
_

The *Barabas Conflict* is considered by many to be the unknown war of the Segmentum Obscurus. Despite being one of the larger conflicts in current operation, very few Imperial citizens are even aware of the Barabas Cluster, let alone the conflict taking place there. Involving elements of five space marine chapters, five chaos legions, over twenty-eight Imperial Guard regiments and hundreds of roving Chaos warbands, the Barabas Conflict has completely engulfed the eight systems of the Barabas Cluster.

The Halcyon system is the focal point of this conflict, and *Halcyon IV* is the focal point of the Halcyon system. A sprawling manufactorum world of questionable nature, Halcyon IV was the initial focal point of the war, when, around 744999.M41, over 6,000,000 manufactorum labour slaves around the planet staged a simultaneous Chaos uprising. Within the month their numbers grew from six million to two billion, almost 98% of the planet’s slave population. The Planetary defense forces, needless to say, were quickly overrun by the multitude of Chaos-mad labourers; these forces were well-armed due to the large storages of vehicles and weapons in the manufactorum storehouses. Inquisitorial investigation revealed that the insurrection was committed under the influence of the *Blood of Ruin*, a highly organized Khorne-Worshipping group of renegade Imperial guard regiments. Needless to say, Imperial Administratum officials mandated the tasking of elements of the Iron Hands, Crimson Fists, Black Templars, Mentor Legion, and Sin-Eaters chapters to the system, along with twenty-eight whole Imperial Guard regiments, but the damage was already done. The Blood of Ruin had spread their influence until the Halcyon, Corun, and Ixus systems, and elements of Night Lords, Death Guard, World Eaters, Iron Warriors, and Red Corsairs warbands furthered the engulfing of the Barabas Cluster in a torrent of blood.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*YOU* are the members of an elite regiment composed entirely of Imperial Guard veterans known formally as the 199th Joint-Regiment Semi-Mechanized Veteran Infantry; it is more commonly known by its code name, *Blood Dawn*. Composed entirely of veteran members of other regiments, Blood Dawn was among the ten initial Imperial regiments sent to Halcyon IV to quell the conflict. You, along with the other members of the roleplay, will be portraying the members of a squad hand-picked to travel behind enemy lines to destroy a heavily-guarded anti-air battery with large-scale plasma-bombs. You are the best of the best, the cream of the crop, the toughest dog-faces the Imperium has to offer, but you will not be in for an easy fight. In your way will be hundreds, if not thousands, of raving Chaos cultists in the midst of a conflict with members of your regiments and others, not to mention Chaos Space Marines and the dangerous industrial environment around you. Can you handle it?

Ok, onto the rules:
1) Minimum of five sentences per post.
2) Please, PLEASE try to use good grammar. If you’re not the best at this, at least make yourself understandable.
3) NO driving the story in a completely different direction than the story is going just because not much is going on. If there is little action, don’t just post something along the lines of “lolololol some chaos gaiz show up an I start shootin”
4) Have fun with it! Imagine your character as if this was an intense war movie; give him (or her) personality, a unique appearance. Make them memorable!

I will be portraying your squad leader, Sergeant Atmon Durn of the 288th Avalonian Veteran Infantry. His character sheet will be an example of how to model yours:

*Name (self explanatory):* Atmon Durn

*Age (self-explanatory; use typical human lifespans and add about 20, due to the fact that you are veterans and there is improved medicine, etc):* 87

*Original Regiment (see below for available regiments): *288th Avalonian Veteran Infantry

*Appearance (self-explanatory):* Atmon Durn is average height for a human, but is built stocky and broad, barrel-chested, and very muscular. His slightly tanned complexion is marred by countless scars criss-crossing his body, including a very nasty one that cuts down across his scalp, over his eye, and down his jaw, caught from a Chaos Space Marine during the Siege of Corun. He has a scraggly goatee and messy five-o-clock shadow, and habitually smokes an Iho cigar. His uniform is tattered and ripped, but maintains all required markings. He carries the dog-tags of every soldier under his command that has been killed around his neck; only one jingles on his uniform, that of his younger brother.

*Wargear (see below): *Carapace Armor, frag and krak grenades, shotgun, power sword, Iho cigars, personal vox.

*Personality (self-explanatory):* Atmon is a mean ol’ cuss, and those under his command know it. He sets the example for his squad by leading from the front, cursing and shouting as he lays down fire with his shotgun or slits throats with his power sword.

*Background *(self-explanatory): Durn is somewhat of a miracle. The son of a short-order cook on Avalon VII, Atmon was sentenced to death for the murder of two Administratum officials in cold blood. However, the judge ruled that rather than be executed that he be instead sentenced to the 99th “Sinner’s Shortstop” Penal Legion, a mandate he, unusually, refrained from resisting. Amazingly, Atmon not only enjoyed his time in the Penal Legion, but seemed genuinely converted, and in a mere ten years was released and allowed back into the Imperial Guard. He uses his combat experience in the 99th to brutal efficiency on the battlefield, and leads his squad using techniques he learned from Penal Custodians.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You may choose to be a member of any one of these regiments. 
*Avalonian 232nd Infantry:* The most well-known of the Avalonian regiments, the 232nd "Helldogs" are well-known for their steely will in battle and their utter discipline in the face of the most terrifying situations possible. Many a heretic or xeno has met swift death from the barrels of the “Helldogs”
*Avalonian 215th Infantry Reserve:* The “Steelboys”, as they are commonly known, serve as backup and reinforcements to the front-line Avalonian infantry regiments. Although not as widely known as the main regiments, these hardened guardsmen have proved their worth many times over.
*Avalonian 177th Light Infantry: *Known as the “Angel’s Talons”, the 177th is packed to the brim with mobile and deadly squads of experienced infantrymen. The platoon is sometimes rumored for their questionable tactics in battle, but they always pull through.
*Elysian 159th Drop: *One of the lesser-known Elysian Regiments, the “Fightin’ 159th” is renowned for their extensive experience in urban drops. Their experience is what lead to their selection for the Halcyon IV operation.
*Halcyonic 9th Heavy Infantry: *All Halcyonic regiments are formed from unions between two or more regiments operating in the Halcyon system. The 9th Heavy Infantry, or “Iron Bears” uses many of the weapons supplies found in the Halcyon IV storehouses, which can be occasionally low in quality.
*Cadian 10th Siege: *The only Cadian regiment present on Halcyon IV, the Cadian “Stonemen” are so named for their seemingly endless patience. At the siege of Usul, this regiment held the mad tyrant of Usul under siege in his fortress for over three years before making a move. 
*Halcyonic 8th Drop:* Another joint regiment, the Halcyonic 8th, or “Sons of Blood”, decorate their uniforms with small red stripes for each enemy they kill. Although strictly against regulation, it serves as a chilling testament to the enemy to have veteran soldiers with uniforms red as blood drop from the sky upon their heads.


*Wargear:*

*By Default:
*Frag grenades & Krak Grenades
Close Combat Weapon (describe as you see fit)
Carapace Armor
Respirators

*May take a:*
Shotgun or autogun
Sniper Rifle 
Vox-Caster (Maximum of one per squad and cannot take a meltagun, plasma gun, flamer, or heavy flamer!)
Meltagun, plasma gun, or flamer (up to three per squad!)
Heavy flamer (Maximum of one per squad!)


*If you wish;*
Two people may team up to be a Heavy Weapons team armed with a missile launcher or heavy bolter (I'm discounting lascannons because they seem too non-portable, and mortars are just stupid :biggrin

*Special:*
Anyone who wants to may RP as an Ogryn or Ratling (one Ogryn only please). If so, you may change your wargear appropriately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be accepting a maximum of *NINE* people in this RP. I can usually post everyday; however, *this is not always the case*, especially on weekends. I will try to post as much as I can.

Now, then...will you heed the call?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Final Roster:
*Scathainn* - Atmon Durn, Sergeant, Avalonian 288th Veteran Infantry

*Chocobuncle* - Cullen Novus,Lasgun & Medipack, Avalonian 177th Light Infantry

*deathbringer* - Troy Raef, Sniper, Avalonian 232nd Infantry

*dark angel* - Karic “The Bear” Yelsmi, Heavy Flamer, Elysian 159th Drop

*Lord Ramo* - Rachel Devon, Autogun, Halcyonic 8th Drop

*Farseer Darvaleth* - Hark Varron, Shotgun, Halcyonic 8th Drop

*Masked Jackal *- Thorius Kelnus (TK for short), Flamer, Halcyonic 8th Drop

*bloodthrister *- Rico Stantinus, Meltagun, Halcyonic 9th Heavy Infantry

*BlackApostleVilhelm *- Liam O'Toole, Autogun, Elysian 159th Drop

*CommissarHorn:* Rog Da Fumpa, Ogryn, Avalonian 177th Light Infantry


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Name: Cullen Novus

Age: 32

Original Regiment: Avalonian 177th Light Infantry

Appearance: Appearing and actually is very young among many of his regiment for his elite status. He bares very little facial scars besides a small cut over the bridge of the nose. He has a moderate number of scars over his body including a large cut down his chest from a training accident.

He has a slim and cut build and average height but not very big or strong as many guardsmen, standing at 5'9 and 140 pounds. He has straight brown hair covering his eyes down to his nose. Quite tan with little facial hair and is almost always seen chewing something.

Wargear: Medi-pack, Lasgun, Carapace Armor, Respirators, Frag & Krak Grenades, and 4 knives, a Multitool/Medical Knife and 3 standard issue Combat Knives

Personality: Usually quiet but very open and friendly to a few who talk to him. Once trusted and befriended he considers them a friend for life and will do anything to keep that friendship, even making sacrifices himself to make sure his friends are safe. He is usually seen as always happy and carefree, taking pride in his young age for being counted among the elite but knows he has a long way to go. He knows he nearly doesn't have as much experience so he makes up for it by listening well to his commanders and comrades advice and orders, giving his utmost attention and dedication to his missions. Often thinking he should be stronger and more like his comrades, he often doesn't believe his skills in leading others.

During breaks or out of missions he is quite lazy, sleeping often and for long hours and thinking, but when its time to work doing his best to keep up with the group. He is very grateful for the Imperial Guard in shaping him into the man he is today and shows great dedication to his commanding officers. He also shows great respect to those with more experience than him, holding them in high regard. He never wants to let anyone down or think less of him and that drives him all the more to succeed to prove he is worthy to be among them.

Background: Very small and often picked on for his size and weak personality as a child, he then became very closed off to most people. He was raised on the Civilised World of Rosion. Only having a few true friends, he would do anything for them seeing them as his life. He once rushed in on a mob picking on his friend taking a beating just to protect his friend. It wasn't until his late teens that he was reluctantly drafted into the Imperial Guard. Although he soon loved it, it was here that he was turned into a man, learning to accept and do orders without question and to his utmost ability. He had a natural affinity as a medic, understanding the body and came out at the top of his class and being put in many missions where he proved his skills time and time again gaining many honors and feats along his short but prosperous career.

He has been trained in many aspects of the human body such as veins, arteries, pressure points and vitals. He has learned to always be prepared and carries many knives. Although he has been trained with knives he isn't an expert, using them more as a tool than a weapon. He as also been trained to a degree with bionics he isn't as skilled as he is with the human anatomy.

Recently joining with a squad specifically chosen for their particular skills is he eager to prove himself.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In short, a young skilled medic enthusiastic seeking to establish himself who will do anything for his friends and hates to be looked down upon and called weak.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Outstanding first post, was stunned and compelled to answer the call.

This charactor is one I used in an old rp which unfortunately failed not allowing me to get into the charactor however I have high hopes.

The charactor is a little off the wall and i can understand if his quirk is one you wish to remove, however i've never seen it done before and hence i felt the call

As GM your wish is my command

_____________________________________________________________

Name: Troy Raef
Age:Unsure however has served in the guard for 13 years a
Weapons: Two long knives, plain and unadorned yet meticulously kept sharp, Long las sniper rifle
Armour: flak armour
Original regiment Avalonian 232nd Infantry
Clothing: Army slack kept pristene as if he was still a private in the army

Appearance: Blonde hair which was kept short in the guard but is now mid length drifting lazily across one strong midnight blue eye. A strikingly handsome man with a well muscled physique that can always impress ladies. 

History: Born on the Imperial world of Karaven, Troy's story is rather tragic. His father and mother were both farmers on the agri world of Karaven and when digging in their garden attempting to get to the nutrients under the top soil when they uncovered a necklace buried deep. His father gifted it to is mother holding it in his bare hands and placing it round his mothers neck condemning her to the taint that it carried within it. 

The Raef family lived on the very outskirts of the agri world and they were dedicated to the land and their education had been neglected. Both father and son knew the life cycle of plants and were at one with the soil yet they knew nothing of chaos, taints and illnesses. Thus when his mother began to change they noticed nothing and they assumed it was merely a minor matter of exhaustion when she began to shun her duties. They carried on taking on more and more duties, yet inside the house Troy's mother was changing. Her cranium was growing and though they knew nothing she was gaining telekinetic ability. 

The taint grew within her and the family went around oblivious, yet strange and inexplicable events were beginning to occur and Raef's father was convinced that the house was in the grip of evil spirits and thus called in the ecclesiarchy to exorcise his house. 

They recognized his wife for a tainted individual and prepared to execute her yet she resisted with the desperate strength only the damned can muster. Using her new found psychic powers she drew up an inferno of flame that inveloped not only herself but her husband and the ecclesiarchy officials. 

Wreathed in flames Troy desperately stumbled towards the water trough and plunged himself into it and saved himself from anything more than minor burns. Hurt and alone, bitter at the life and the parents he had lost. He stumbled away towards the city stopping only to take the las pistol from the charred remains of the ecclesiarchy official. 

He arrived in the city and headed for the market area and bartered passage onto a ship as a ships boy doing hard labour. He left Karaven as the man hunt reached its height and the ecclesiarchy were desperately searching for him in order to cleanse him of any possible signs of taint. It was during this bitter man hunt that Raef became twisted and bent.

He hated the loss of his parents and the life he used to lead and he blamed it upon the primeval forces he couldn't understand that had twisted and bent his mothers mind and lead to the man hunt that had forced him to become a fugitive.

He reached a city unknown to him and there he left the ship with no money or documents, where he changed his name to Troy Raef and began his new life in the huge city. His working life on a farm had given him a muscular physique and he managed to gain a job as a bouncer for a club. During a fight he was eventually picked up by the local arbites for some petty misdemeanour during a backstreet brawl. 

No papers or documentation gave him the fast track route to jail and he was sentenced to a ridiculous sentence that without documents he could not appeal against.

He was offered a quick release if he took a position in the imperial guard and he jumped at the opportunity. He was trained in close combat using a sword yet he found himself to be ungainly and unco-ordinated with a sword or knife in his hands

Though a failure with the sword he was a triumph with the lasgun outstripping the rest of his squad and rivalling the veteran guardsman for accuracy within weeks. During his time in service he got his first taste of war yet he was lucky as his marksmanship was noticed and he was moved to the sniper squad and so saw it all from a distance. He was surprised to find that the horrors did not move him and he killed with efficiency and precision.

After several battles and various campaigns he was gradually risen through the ranks until he became a veteran sergeant of the Avalonian 232nd Infantry and consequentially is ruthlessly disciplined. He has been put forward to join the elite, the best of the best, the 199th Joint-Regiment Semi-Mechanized Veteran.

Personal details

Troy is often deployed as a forward scout or a reconnaisance man and is a stealthy individual, swift of foot with a lithe frame. He is not intelligent, his farm life left little room for education and thus he is not able to make complex calculations or recall difficult facts, though he is practical and clear of thought and when the information is made clear he is able to formulate a plan fairly quickly. 

The major thing about Troy is he is openly homosexual. He does not spread it around however he is in no way attracted to women, dismissing there beauty as fake unlike the rugged good looks of men. He kept it to himself in the early stages of the army but there are only so many times a man can refuse a date with the hot barmaid or refute the beauty of the hot girl of the squadron without people noticing. His squad as a veteran knew of his homosexuality and though some were uncomfortable he fought to gain there trust and grudging respect, eventually ending having an ellicit and furtive relationship with a captain of the Elysian 159th Drop. 

Now however he is moving to a new squad and is unsure of how to react, whether to be open and admit his dirty little secret or keep it to himself until he has gained a little more respect.

Overall he is quiet neat and tidy, preferring to keep his uniform immaculate and to keep himself to himself. Generally he wont start conversation or ask questions for fear of being embarrassed, or giving away his secret, however he is conversational if approached.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Karic “The Bear” Yelsmi. 

Age: 55.

Personality: A hardened Veteran with a distinctive career during the Black Crusades of Abaddon, he is stubborn and impatient like most Flame Troopers. His sense of humour has been all but quelled, although he will often smile when he opens fire with his Heavy Flamer and watches the enemy roast. A pyromaniac, he cares little for self preservation and thus has only accumulated a staggering amount of scars upon his body. 

An avid brawler, Karic has come under the eyesight of the Commissariat on more than one occasion and thus has some form of a reputation in the Elysian Regiments. The strong scent of promethium follows Karic wherever he goes, and due to this he is not the easiest of fellows to get to know. 

Original Regiment: The Elysian 159th Drop Regiment. 

Appearance: A bear of a man, his arms bulge with well worked muscles. His skin has been irreversibly darkened by the promethium he handles, although he was never the lightest of men. Paw like hands are constantly encased in studded gloves for close combat methods, although without his brute power they would come to very little use. A mountain of a man, he is obviously a target for marksmen although he takes this as a challenge rather than something bad. He has a chest length beard that ends in twirls, and often ignites the ends with dabs of promethium to further his menacing form. 

The “Fightin’ 159th” is forever placed upon his flesh in various places in the form of tattoos, as he does not want to forget his origins. The most prominent of his scars runs the length of his cheekbone, where he took a bayonet during ferocious close combat upon the shrine world of Elanid Nine. A rich red, it contrasts heavily against the remainder of his flesh and thus can be picked out at a small distance. He has no hair upon his head as most of it was shaved long ago, as per standard regulations. 

His legs are well muscled and despite his monstrous bulk he is able to run at a considerable pace; although he does tend to take this rather easy in an attempt to see the whites of his targets bones. This is not usually the case however as their flesh is wreathed completely in flame. Both eyes are white in colour, although this is not due to blindness but rather a Yelsmi family quirk. 

War Gear: Karic wields the Squads Heavy Flamer, and has served distinctively with it for many years. He does however carry a old family heirloom, a wooden hafted Auto-Pistol. His close combat weapon is a long Urumi, a five pronged blade of flexible steel so that it appears to be a whip. Trained in the art of the Urumi, it is deadly in the hands of Karic who is surprisingly graceful in his movements. One of the few owners within the Elysian Regiments, if not the sole man, he is well known for being an expert in its twirls.

Background: Born to a relatively poor family upon a merchant vessel, Karic settled upon Elysia within the first few months of his life. Brandished as an outsider, Karic found his first few years hard as one of his older brothers enlisted in the Guard and was killed subsequently on some far flung world. This left a hole in his family, one which his mother would never recover from. His schooling days were a tormented time as he was harassed by bullies for many years. 

That came to an end however when one mentioned his dead brother, and Karic was thrown into a rage. Karic had beat the young Elysian without mercy, even as his other bullies pummeled his sides with angry fists and feet. He beat the boy down until his knuckles were roar and bleeding before Karic finally stopped. The bully recovered, and out of fear gave the crazed Karic a apology. His life went slowly from that, and two more of his brothers were lost while serving in the Guard. It was when this happened, that his mother threw herself from a airlock in their old pleasure yacht. 

His father begged Karic not to join the Guard; however Karic longed for revenge. He served his tour of duty with the PDF as a standard Guardsmen, fighting in brutal actions against a pirate cartel that inhabited the outer realms of the Elysian System. It was during these brutal boarding actions that he first came across the joys of promethium. The Squad Flamer had been struck in the throat by an errant round and killed, when Karic was the only one with the size enough to carry it; he took up arms. 

The piratical crew had little care for a boy in soldiers shoes, and ignorantly ignored Karic for the older more veteran members. That act doomed them, and Karic ignited them as they fought. Maddened by the fact they paid little attention to him, he and a small group of other Flamer wielding PDF Troopers burned their way into the very core of the ship. This successful tour of duty allowed Karic his chance to gain entry into the Elysian Guard Regiments, of which he was initiated into the 159th. 

His first battle was upon a desert world against the enigmatic Eldar, and the battles were ferocious. Midair fighting took place as the Elysian’s dropped onto a hovering Eldar construct, waging a way across stone boulevards and crystal buildings. Karic earned his first scar here when his shoulder was all but shredded by an enemy weapon. Thought lost, he was thrown from the side of the floating city by a systematic explosion. 

It was a matter of luck that a high dune cushioned most of the impact, although two of his fingers were twisted painfully. When the battle above sent the city crashing into the desert, Karic was rescued by a Company heading towards their extraction point. It was in the ceremonies after this battle that he received his Urumi, although he was completely unaware of the devastation he could cause. For some forty or so years he had served in countless combat drops with the Fightin’ 159th, that was until they came to Halcyon and he was placed in a newly established force…..


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll join as well.

*Name*: Rachel Devon

*Age*: 34

*Original Regiment*: Halcyonic 8th Drop

*Appearance*: Racheal stands at around 5 foot 7 inches with light green eyes and shoulder length black hair. She is rather pale, but fairly toned. She has a tattoo with the symbol of the regiment and 8th drop troops on her right shoulder, and a tribal tattoo behind her left ear and a tribal pattern on her thigh. She wears fingerless gloves.

*Wargear*: Autogun, Frag grenades & Krak Grenades, Close Combat Weapon in the form of two kukri, taking pride in how she uses them. Carapace Armor covered in red slashes, indicating her affiliation with the 8th Halcyonic drop troop, and a Respirator. Short red slashes cover Rachels shoulder pads, indicating headshots. She wears a standard drop troop helmet.

*Personality*: Rachel is a very trusting individual, and even though she is a fairy young age for a veteran she is experienced and trustworthy. She is fiercerly loyal to other squad members, and places their well being over her orders sometimes. She has a friendly demeanour and will not judge someone like other people would. She has a problem with authority and her old squad kept on having to bail her out of trouble with the junior officers, who thought they were superior to her.

*History*: Rachel was born on the world of Halcyonic. Her mother died in childbirth, and her father was a strict sergeant in the Halcyonic PDF. He made Rachel do everything at home, and acted very cruelly towards her even though she was just a child. Due to this Rachel rebelled as much as she could against her father and authority in general, leading to some run ins with the local arbites. She learnt how to use the Kukri during this rebellious period. When she turned 16 she joined the Imperial Guardsmen, in a final attempt to spite her father, who wanted to marry her off to a friends son. She specifically requested to join the 8th Halcyonic drop troop. She quickly learnt that she would have to be quick on her feet to survive in the drop troop and survived through basic before being deployed to the front line. She has covered her armour in the red slashes for every kill she has earned and in the 18 years she has been in the Imperial Guard, she has proven herself to be a veteran among the Drop troop, and holds the record for the most headshot kills with an autogun in the regiment. She cares for her autogun as if it was an extension of her body. She has been picked to join the Blood Dawn along fellow drop trooper Hark Varron.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Just to add to what deathbringer said, I've seen full Senior Member's Recruitment Threads and yours beats the lot. I'm serious, I've never seen a better Recruitment Thread. Surprise surprise I'd like to join.:grin:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Hark Varron

*Age:* 69

*Original Regiment:* Halcyonic 8th Drop

*Appearance:* Hark has brown eyes, short-cropped spiky brown hair, and is clean-shaven. He stands roughly at 5 '8 and weighing in at around 130 lb, Hark is of an slightly smaller-than-average build for a guardsman. His carapace armour is a dull gun-metal grey, and has several red marks. He doesn't wear a helmet, and he wears khaki combat fatigues and sutdy leather boots. His skin is fair, but slightly tanned; and he has yet to recieve any noticeable scars. He has a strong physique, and is _extremely_ fast and capable of awe-inspiring feats with his knife.

*Wargear:* (Frag and Krak grenades, Carapace Armour, Respirators) a large boot-knife, "Mortriboom"; a specialised combat shotugn with three barrels and enhanced "solid slug" ammunition.

*Personality:* Hark is a straight up-and-down sort of guy. He is staunchly loyal, although doesn't always go about it the right way. Having been reprimanded on several occassions, he has a reputation as somebody who doesn't do things by the book. His fighting style is very much agressive; using his shotgun and boot-knife in close quarters, coupled with his extreme speed. He doesn't like being told he's wrong, and is somewhat a hot-head for a veteran; he still believes he is invincible.

*History:* Hark first served in the 8th Hayclonic drop troop. He started life in an orphanage; he never knew his parents. As such, he has come to rely on himself and only himself. When he joined up, he worked alongside Racheal Davon. Although he never conversed with her particularly, he admired her skill with an autogun. He always preferred the shotgun, which got him into many a scrape. Having accidentally dropped into an Ork mob, and been rescued by a nearby squad along with Racheal's headshots, and having nearly fought a Chaos Lord as he advanced too close, Hark has found he cannot simply rely on himself, although the message has yet to sink in. When both he and Racheal were moved to Blood Dawn, he realised he would need to stick with her if he wanted to survive.


Hope that's all fine...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

@deathbringer and @Farseer Darvaleth: Thanks a bunch! I can't take all of the credit for my RP ability, however, I am, after all, working on getting my Master of Fine Arts in creative writing :biggrin:

@All: All of your characters are outstanding! You're all welcomed in!

So, then:

Slots Left: 4.

The Squad still lacks *(but these are not required)*:
Meltagun, Plasma Gun, or Flamer
Heavy Weapons
Vox-Caster
Ogryn or Ratling?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, I haven't been very eager about RPing on this site, but looking at your post, I feel this one might actually work! I'll edit my character into this post.

*Name:* Thorius Kelnus (TK for short)

*Age :* 43

*Original Regiment: *Halcyonic 8th Drop

*Appearance:* Thorius is tall and lanky, with a mop of black hair that would see him reprimanded if it weren't for his excellent kill rate. He has an aquiline nose, and gaunt features, he probably couldn't be called handsome, but he does shave regularly and keep himself clean, rare for the Guard. 

*Wargear: *Carapace Armor, grenades, flamer, short-sword

*Personality:* Thorius is at heart, a perfectionist. When he was growing up, he always wanted to be the best at whatever sport or activity his peers participated in, and that extends to now, in his time with the Halcyonic Drop unit. He derives some joy from using his flamer against the hordes of Chaos scum, but mostly, he fights to be the best. He regards his kill-count with a sort of pride. In conversation with others, he tends to be honest, though sometimes critical.

*Background*: Thorius had mostly a regular, if competitive life, until he got involved with gangs as a teenager. There, his competitive instincts inevitably got him into trouble, and, with a few outstanding bounties on his life, he enlisted in the Imperial Guard, more sure about his survival rate there than in his hometown. Since then, he's simply done his best, and, though he occasionally breaks the rules (More often than the officers might think), he's done quite well.


OK, done. Tell me what you think, and if you find anything to criticize, I'll see about fixing it or making it better, thanks.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Your character is good enough for approval; I'd like it if you could elaborate on his appearance a bit more, however.

Slots Left: 3.

The Squad still lacks (but these are not required):
Meltagun or Plasma Gun
Heavy Weapons
Vox-Caster
Ogryn or Ratling?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hope this is ok for you, looks like this will be a wonderful Rp and im looking forward to it!

------------------------------------

Name: Liam O'Toole

Age: 70

Sex: Male

Previous Regiment: Elysian 159th Drop

Appeance: Liam is of average height for human standards standing at around 6'0" or 6'2" on a good day. While he isnt as heavily muscled as other members in the squad his body is covered in a thick layer of muscle, something that is often hidden by the armor that he wears. He has tribal tattoos that cover his back, chest, neck and arms that connect and flow in many different patterns, yet he rarely allows others to see these, the only sign of them being the small black pricks that come up under his armor and up his neck.

He has short buzzed salt and pepper hair with a clean shaven face and emerald green eyes. a scar goes down his right cheek from a previous encounter with an ork and his entire left hand is a bionic, courtesy of that same beast. He wears one of the ork's canine's around his neck on a string to remember how close death always is.

Wargear: Liam is equipped with carapace armor, frag and krak grenades, a suppressed autogun, a service pistol, and a rather large knife that is almost a foot and a half long, the final six inches to the tip of it being serrated, and a camo cloak. 

Personality: Liam has a very straightforward no bullshit personality, something that has kept him in the position he has been in in the gaurd for as long as he can remember. While he can seem a bit rough sometimes he is otherwise friendly with those that are in his squad. He takes his job very seriously and knows what the consequences would be should they fail, something that he intends not to let happen, and when during a battle rarely speaks, he likes to use hand signs instead so that he can get the jump on unsuspecting enemies.

Background: Liam was brought up in a very large family and had to help his mother and father take care of his younger sisters and brothers. Unfortunately he joined a gang for a short period of time where he learned to fight in hand to hand combat very efficiently, but soon got out and joined the gaurd to make a more honest living. He joined the Elysians and soon got into the 159th Drop regiment, the thrill of dropping behind enemy lines and into an urban enviroment suiting his old ganger ways. 

He quickly learned how to fight from room to room, house to house, and building to building while making the least amount of noise possible and later was placed in a forward recon stealth squad for the Elysian's Drop regiment and has been there ever since, until now. He is very adept at staying quiet and not making a sound and in fact does it unintentionaly and naturally now even when he doesnt need to, not only that but because of his recon past he is very good at gathering information and being able to hide in plain sight. He enjoys being told to scout ahead, hence why he carries a supressed weapon, and loves the rush that it still brings him. 

The only real things he still has from his ganger life are his tats and the huge knife that he carries with him at all times.

OOP: Ok i hope that is good and acceptable, if you dont want me to have the camo cloak that is cool and ill take it out!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*Name:* Rico Stantinus

*Age:* 64

*Original Regiment: *Halcyonic 9th Heavy Infantry

*Appearance:* Rico is the average human height and build. His hair has already turned grey and he has no visible scars. His lightbrown coloured carapace armour and bone coloured clothing are always kept clean and he always makes sure he's shaven. His gasmask also has another function: protect his face from the melta gun's radiating heat. And prevent his eyes from getting damaged by gasses.

*Wargear: *Carapace Armor, frag and krak grenades, Melta gun, Big bone-coloured combat knife with a red inscription, bone-coloured gasmask with green-tinted lenses.

*Personality:* A person who cares a lot about his looks. He always makes sure his clothing is clean and his weaponry ready to work. He only speaks when he thinks he has to. He doesn't like to talk about his former war experiences and stuff. Those are the past and don't belong anywhere near the future or present...

*Background:* 
Rico has fought in many battles ever since he got recruited. His job was to take out the lightly armoured vehicles and he pretty quick made it to sergeant of a squad. The entire squad died during a Ork raid, only he survived. This is the reason he doesn't talk about his past and also the reason he didn't want to be a sergeant any more. Now he's a veteran and serves as one. He doesn't have any big kills or attempts on his tab, but he doesn't mind that in any way.

OOC:
hope it's ok like this. I liked the gasmask, to make him stand out a little more  He only carries it during battle, but takes it off when there's no fighting going on!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Your character looks good, approved! As for the gas mask, that's essentially what a rebreather is, so you can just call it a rebreather that looks like a gasmask.

EDIT: Whoops, forgot BlackApostleVilhelm's character - looks a-okay as well. You can have a camo-cloak if you like, although I wouldn't really know how well that would work considering you have an autogun.


Slots Left: *1*.

The Squad still lacks (*but these are not required*):
Plasma Gun
Vox-Caster
Ogryn or Ratling?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Your character is good enough for approval; I'd like it if you could elaborate on his appearance a bit more, however.


Added a bit more for his appearance, didn't realize until I went back just how little I put into that section. XD


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok hold let me clarify what exactly an autogun is, or rather what i believe it is, im thinking like a normal assault rifle like we would have today am i right? like an M16? cause i thought stubbers were those big machine guns. i think you are thinking of an autocannon


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The autogun is a smaller version of the autocannon, much like a lasgun is a smaller version of a lascannon, etc.



> The autogun is a firearm similar to a twentieth century automatic rifle in appearance and operation. Unlike twentieth century versions, it uses small caliber, caseless bullets which are made from metal or synthetic materials. It has a high rate of fire, shooting bursts of high-velocity rounds.


Sourced via Lexicanum 40k.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok cool so i was right, just making sure


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The last slot has been reserved for CommissarHorn per his request via a PM, unless he fails to get a character ready on time.

Also, Chocobuncle is reworking his character seeing as we have two snipers. He will instead be the designated medic.

*0 SLOTS REMAINING.*

I will probably start the action thread either Thursday or more likely friday (US Pacific Time) so I can get some notes written up.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Nah, I'm sorry guys, but as soon as I saw an "Ogryn" slot, I just knew what I had to do. Everyone has a destiny, right?


Name: Rog Da Fumpa

Age: ???

Original Regiment: Avalonian 177th Light Infantry

Appearance: Towering above his human comrades, Rog doesn’t know his height other than that he can easily punch normal humans in the head keeping his elbow still bent. His pants are standard Ogryn size military issue, patched up with bits of flak armour and he wears a white singlet, covering his upper body. Rog’s large body is riddled with scars he’d picked up during the campaign, most notably a claw scar running across his face… stupid Chaos lightning claws.

Wargear: Frag, Krak grenades. Ripper gun with bayonet. Respirator. Ogryn fists.

Personality: Rog loves fighting, like all good Ogryns. Although unlike his Ogryn counterparts, Rog has the sense to understand basic tactical knowledge and can count to seven… eight sounds like ate, and reminds him of food. Having served for as long as he can remember in the campaign, the regiment he stayed with treated him with respect and patience so he really trusts humans and views them all as his friends. Rog understands that the humans are smarter than himself but softer and fragile so its his duty to protect them and use his strength to keep them safe.

Background: For as long as Rog can he remember, he’s been “fumping” the enemy for ever. Having been recruited off his primitive homeworld, Rog was asked his name by the smarter humans. He gave them a first, middle and surname. Rog. Da. Fumpa. The officials were astonished that Rog even understood the naming system and put him through Bone ‘ead training. 

Since then, Rog has been fighting with the Avalonian Light infantry, leading spear head assaults and fighting the ‘Bad’ humans and their giant metal friends


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

nah, what I meant was wether it's okay to protect the eyes as well. But I guess its okay!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I was secretly hoping someone would fill the Ogryn slot :biggrin: Rog looks a good 'un.

EDIT: I hope you don't mind, but being the ogryn, you're probably going to be used as somewhat of a pack mule when fighting  (you'll carry the plasma bombs, rations, etc).

With that, *all slots are now filled.* I'll probably get the action thread up by Friday at least, possibly tomorrow if my note-writing goes well.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah good, I was hoping there'd be a Ratling or Ogryn.


----------

